# wheel trade ?



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

I bought a 65 gto that has a really nice set of budnick wheels and very nice tires on it.
the rears are 20in and the front are 18in, all are in great shape and being an old man i'm 
ready for a regular old set of gto wheels and tires. 
I know these are high dollar wheels and would really like a set of hurst wheels with maybe redlines on them.
anyone interested in a trade send me a number and i will send you a picture. 
I would also entertain a VERY nice set of wheels that were not hurst, post a pic or a message and i will respond with a number to send a pic to.
thx
todd


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You really should post pictures, especially if your serious about swapping! Internet safety will keep _most_ people from responding, but not knowing what it is that you have for sale, will keep _all_ people from responding.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

true i will try and figure out how to do that


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

Here’s some pics of the wheels I want to trade, I will post some close ups later


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful car ! Ya it does look a little slammed...18's would have been enough, think I'm going to swap out my 15's for 17's and lower my rear a little.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

the rear tires are NITTO NT555 G2 255/35/ZR 97w
the fronts are NITTO NT555 G2 225/40/ZR18 92w


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Most of my buddies like the restomod wheels like you have, you shouldnt have trouble moving them. I know it's subjective, but I like old-skool, too, and I think the car will look better with the Hurst Wheels.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

redhotgto66 said:


> Here’s some pics of the wheels I want to trade, I will post some close ups later


Awesome ride!! Love the color. Can you share the name of it?


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i think the color is tyrol blue, not original to the car and i havent researched it yet, only owned it a few days


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

I WOULD ALSO SELL THESE WHEELS AND TIRES OUTRIGHT


----------

